# General > Gardening >  Looking for garden pots.

## Tackity Boo

Has anyone got some larger plastic  garden pots they want to be rid of.  I'm looking for ones to over winter laburnum trees which were grown from seed.  Ideally they would need to be at least 6 inches.

Thanks.

----------


## cosmeagardens

That's good ideas but you can use waste plastic pot for that you have these recyclable plastic pots in your house.

----------

